# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Thyerja e 3 mujoreshit ne Suedi

## Moon4411

Peshendetje, jam ne Suedi me pashaporte shqipetare dhe e kam thyer 3 mujoreshin, dmth kam ndejtur 5 muaj ketu edhe tani do kthehem ne shqiperi, ju lutem me thoni cfare ndodh ne kete rast? sepse kam lexuar rregulloren e vendeve Shengen dhe thuhet qe ato te vendosin nje shume rreth 3 mij eurosh ose te ndalojn hyrjen ne zonen shengen rreth 2 vjetesh. ju lutem me shkruani nese keni degjuar dike apo keni eksperienca vet sepse jam shume e merakosur.

----------


## Neteorm

Kur te vish sdo kesh probleme, kur te ikesh do te duhet te pakten te kalosh 90 dite ne Shqiperi dhe nese je me fat mos te maresh gjobe dhe ekpuls (debim)

----------


## Moon4411

Shume faleminderit per pergjigjen
Doja te te pyesja edhe nese do me hapin ndonje problem atje ne aeroport apo te me vonojn per shkakun qe udhetimi do te jet tranzit?

----------

